# Here it is folks: The facelifted 2011 Phaeton



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi all, 
Here's the faceifted Phaeton for your perusal. According to the article: 
We can now see that VW's biggest, most luxurious sedan will be getting a completely new front end. The grille, headlights, bumper and lower fascia are all new on the 2011 model. Out back we can see updated LED tailights that seem to have a similar design to the recently debuted 2011 Touareg.
























I love the sharper fresher front end and the new rear light arrangements. I'll reserve judgement on all that extra chrome until I see it in the flesh. 
Not mentioned in the article, the bonnet has also been completely redesigned. To accomodate the sharper outer ends of the headlamps, the sides have been sharpened, an effect distributed through to the centre with a more exaggerated, aggresive power dome. 
The new slimmer, more angled rear light clusters on first inspection do take away somewhat from the beautiful rear 3/4 array on the current Phaeton that we've eulogised about countless times here on the forum because the top line of the light clusters is no longer picking up the boot line as they're no longer parallel. This in turn makes the large C pillar and rear windscreen look slightly cumbersome and oversized because stylistically they're more isolated as opposed to before but hey nothing's perfect! I will miss the overall design effect of the current Phaeton though. 
Overall it's good to see VW are clearly still very committed to the Phaeton. 


_Modified by fhq547 at 2:30 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Here it is folks: The facelifted 2011 Phaeton (fhq547)*

Still looks like a Buick Lucerne with a different grill on the front...


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Here it is folks: The facelifted 2011 Phaeton (jimay)*









According to wikipedia, the Buick Lucerne came out in 2005, i.e. quite after the Phaeton.
So maybe you meant the opposite ? (but it wouldn't make much sense to say that the non modified Buick Lucerne still looked like new Phaeton







)


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Here it is folks: The facelifted 2011 Phaeton (Zaphh)*

Eh, it's already been done before, looks like a Fusion front end to me:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

A swing and a miss.

It's baseball season.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well, afaic, I don't care much about the outside of a Phaeton, on the contrary. I'm quite happy that people mistake it for a Passat.
If the restyling makes it look more like a Golf, that's even better for me ;-)
People going for the Bling factor have a lot of choice, going from Jaguar to Maserati...
P.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Zaphh)*

I agree, Pierre. If I'd wanted a car for the way it looked, I'd have gone with the Jag. The new changes look fine to me, not a big change, which is probably in line with the conservative-leaning market they're aiming at.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

I like it. I would buy it. Understated wealth is key in my book














































_Modified by quailallstar at 12:40 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (quailallstar)*

Elegantly anonymous.
That's what I think of when I look at one.


----------



## benzina (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (jimay)*

That confirms it for me...i did'nt think they could improve on a design that was simply the best example of understated,mimimalist,class perfection that i have ever seen.
Because of the Phaeton perfection, the designers seemed to have had trouble coming up with change for the sake of change on the Phaeton,and thats understandable. 
The two obvious changes, are the guts of the rear light clusters,and the grill.
I'm so glad they were sensable enough,to leave the outline shape of the rear light clusters alone,and i would have to say that the inner guts of the clusters are a very good variation on the powerful quad Phaeton theme. In comparison, while i think they might be just as good aesthetically,they are NOT better then before.
And the Grill...This is the only area i thought they could perhaps improve on,but i definately think it's taken a step backwards here. 
If they had deepened it,and lowered the number plate,then they would of had something i think.
I'm so glad they left the gorgeous C-pillar alone.
It's going to be really interesting to see what the designers come up with for the next generation Phaeton. 
The Audi A8,has taken a step backwards in the beauty stakes,so it's a great opportunity for Phaeton to step up,and take the mantle as the most beautiful car. 
_Modified by benzina at 8:06 PM 4-13-2010_


_Modified by benzina at 8:09 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (benzina)*

New Phaeton to be unveiled at Volkswagen press conference at the Auto China Beijing 2010
During the press conference in Beijing on Friday April 23, Volkswagen will be giving the new Phaeton its first public presentation as a world premiere.
Official images and press release about the new Phaeton will be issued by Volkswagen Media Services this Friday.


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (culverwood)*

New VW Phaeon Revealed 
The slow-selling Volkswagen Phaeton has been upgraded. The revised luxury saloon will be unveiled at the Beijing motor show this week. The launch venue is no coincidence; the Phaeton has sold in modest numbers only in the UK and Europe, and was pulled from sale in US entirely in 2006.
China and South Korea are the car's biggest markets and VW sold 1400 Phaetons in China last year, a 40 per cent increase on 2008's levels.
The changes are largely cosmetic. The new Phaeton gets front-end styling now familiar from all new Volkswagens, including the Polo, Golf and Touareg.
Styling changes have also been made at the rear and new kit has been added inside, including Google Maps and road sign recognition technology.
The engine range is likely to be the same as in the current Phaeton. A 237bhp 3.0-litre V6 turbodiesel will be available in both short and long-wheelbase models, but the flagship 444bhp W12 petrol will be offered in the long-wheelbase Phaeton only. The car is scheduled to go on sale in the UK in October; expect prices to start at around £45,000.









































The above text is lifted from the article. From what I can see, this refresh is very much what the Phaeton needed and finally, finally, Dresden is getting it right. 
The modified front grille will create yet another bold, elegant clean line which was lacking on the front before. Like the back, it will look great but most people won't be able to work out why. They'll just know. Notice how the outer lines of the more exaggerated power dome flow all the way down through the front grille and not just stopping at the top of the grille. 
This new design feature will make the black base line of the front windscreen very prominent (an effect which will be enhanced by the framing/book ending effect of the punchy new wing mirrors) and balance it out with the boldness of the cars rear lines. 
The extra agression in the new front lines, extra chrome and those alloys(ever think you'd see rims like this on a Phaeton?) will play beautifullly with the elegant lines. 
The third main theme on the front is the chrome strip running all the way through the base, incorporating LED fog lights at its outer end the shape of the casing of which mimicks the front headlamps and at it's centre it picks up on the power dome crease that carrys on through the front grille even through the front bumper. 
Walter D'Silva has clearly gotten his hands on the Phaeton facelift project. His genius in the interplay of complex lines encased with bold simple themes is gloriously on show here and suits the entire Phaeton ethos perfectly. He's done a brilliant job. Also as with his other designs, it's going to look even better in the flesh as you'll notice alot more so be ready to be wowed when you first see one. 
This car is now a winner all the way. I'm confident that sales will pick up appreciably irrespective of the drivel mostly being written about it by irrelevant car journalists. The Phaeton isn't going anywhere now. It's here to stay and carry on inspiring us in this most uninspirational world. 
It's especially satisfying to see this at a time when the Audi A8 has completely lost its way. We knew all along this car was better than the others including the A8 and were hoping that this potential would one day be realised. Well here it is. 
My association with this car has now changed from a phase into an era. It's been one of the most satisfying pursuits of my life and this has just made it a permanent one.




_Modified by fhq547 at 3:14 AM 4-22-2010_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Strangely, I don't dislike it as much now that the front end is undisguised. Shame they haven't decided to put the 6.3l W12 in it, though...
Harry


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Press Release 
World Premiere at Auto China 2010:
* Phaeton debuts with new design and new technologies
* Flagship of the Volkswagen brand with fundamentally new front design
* Online services and dynamic main beam control arrive in the Phaeton
At the Transparent Factory in Dresden Volkswagen produces one of the finest automobiles in the world: the Phaeton. The limousine's quality and comfort (four-wheel drive and air suspension as standard) set a unique benchmark. Volkswagen, the most successful carmaker in Europe and China, has now made the Phaeton even more perfect. The company's new flagship is being unveiled for the first time at Auto China 2010 (27th April to 2nd May) in Beijing.
Its contours are defined by the Volkswagen design DNA developed by Walter de Silva, the group's Italian chief designer. Around the completely new front section in particular the design team has further refined the model's very own stylistic aplomb. In the process the timelessly elegant Phaeton has gained a broader and more powerful appearance. The new model is also characterised by modifications to its rear section and silhouette.
At the same time, new technical features have been added. These include Dynamic Light Assist (camera-based dynamic main beam regulation) and a navigation system that, if desired, can integrate online data from Google into the map display. In addition to this, the Phaeton's optional front camera enables it to ‘see' road signs, with speed limit signs visualised on the instrument panel and centre console's touchscreen. The system will also be able to recognise and depict ‘no overtaking' signs - the first in the world to do so!
The Phaeton will be available with a choice of two wheelbase options, two back seat versions (three seats / two individual seats) and four engines (a turbo diesel and three petrol engines). The six, eight and twelve-cylinder engines range in capacity from 176 kW / 240 PS to 331 kW / 450 PS. The standard drive unit used in the Phaeton is a V6 petrol engine producing 206 kW / 280 PS. At the capacities above the V6 FSI the choices available are a V8 and a W12 petrol engine, delivering 246 kW / 335 PS and 331 kW / 450 PS respectively. On the diesel front Volkswagen is offering an extremely frugal and smooth-running V6 TDI. In Europe it is the most frequently selected engine for this car. The turbocharged common rail direct injection engine delivers 176 kW / 240 PS and accelerates the Phaeton V6 (top speed in this case 237 km/h) from 0 to 100 km/h in just 8.6 seconds. This is accompanied by average fuel consumption that has now been reduced still further to just 8.5 litres per 100 km (equating to 224 g/km CO2).
Phaeton exterior
Depending on wheelbase, the 2011 model Phaeton is between 5.06 and 5.18 metres long. As mentioned above, a completely new front section has been developed for this flagship of the Volkswagen brand. In keeping with the current Volkswagen design DNA, its form is dominated by horizontal lines. Unlike all other Volkswagens created to date on the basis of this new DNA, the Phaeton does not have a shiny black radiator grille cover, but instead a completely new chrome element. Along with the likewise restyled headlights, this radiator trim is a major influence in the new Phaeton's design and underlines its uncompromisingly independent character. In detail the new grille is more upright, while its stricter lines and impressive alternation of materials between polished and matt chrome make it even more striking. The horizontal linking of grille and headlights follows the Volkswagen design criteria and impressively emphasises the vehicle's width. As a sign of its class specific to this model the Phaeton also features three-dimensional moulding of the grille and bonnet, with precise edges that carry the grille's heightened expression of quality on into the sculptured contours of the vehicle body. Once again in the centre of the grille is the classic VW badge, which now - despite integrating the ACC (automatic distance control) system's radar sensors - has a new-look surface design.
To the left and right of the grille are new Bi-Xenon headlamps, which are standard across the range. Integrated within them are cornering and adaptive lights. Not just in visual terms, but from a technical perspective too, this is a whole new generation of headlamps. Firstly, the indicator and adaptive cornering lights are highly visible and stylistically striking LEDs. Secondly, as with the new Touareg, the Phaeton will also be available with optional Dynamic Light Assist. Using a camera integrated into the rear-view mirror, this complex technology ‘detects' other road users and regulates illumination of the carriageway accordingly (see separate section on Dynamic Light Assist).
The bumper has also been redesigned in keeping with the radiator grille and headlamps. Here too horizontal lines form the guiding principles of the new design. Even the fog lamps have been designed as narrow, horizontal LED strips. Last but not least, the bottom final section of the bumper is now also colour-coordinated with the car body. Compared to the previous model the new generation Phaeton thus looks even sportier and more imposing on the road.
Also modified, the back of the car underlines this impression. The design team decided here not to change the classic, clear and powerful basic style that this area has always had, but instead to develop new LED rear light clusters. Each cluster features dotted lights and an M-shaped LED strip. The result is an unmistakable, elegant look both in daylight and at night. Also new is the VW badge - now likewise in 3D format - on the boot lid.
As at the front, the rear bumper has also been redesigned. It now has a new, three-piece chrome bar and the section of the bumper trim near the road is now also colour-coordinated with the car body. The same goes for the bottom section of the side skirts. Also noticeable in silhouette view are modified side trim strips, narrower LED indicators in the wing mirrors and new 18-inch (‘Experience') alloy wheels.
Phaeton interior
The Phaeton's interior ranks as one of the most elegant, high quality and comfortable in the entire premium class. The 4-zone air-conditioning system, for example, that works totally free of any draughts, and the award-winning ergonomic 18-way seats are unsurpassed. All of the Phaeton interior's functions are also intuitive to use. In addition to the version with three rear seats (5-seater), the limousine can be optionally ordered with two electrically adjustable individual seats (4-seater). Furthermore a version of the Phaeton is also available that is twelve centimetres longer. Meanwhile, the limousine can be almost infinitely personalised with a wide range of leather, alcantara and wood trim, plus optional equipment such as a fridge or multimedia systems from Volkswagen Exclusive. This also applies to the completely redesigned multifunction steering wheel. It can be ordered either in leather or in a wood/leather combination matching the relevant wood trim features.
Information and entertainment systems
The intuitive nature of the Phaeton's controls has been fully transferred to the new generation of radio and navigation systems (RCD 810 and RNS 810). Equipped with an 8-inch touchscreen, the systems form a functional unit with the air-conditioning and multimedia controls.
Use of online services: Volkswagen is for the first time offering an Internet-based Google function in the new Phaeton as a map display add-on for the RNS 810 radio navigation system with 30-gigabyte hard drive. The relevant data gets loaded onto the system over the Internet via mobile telephone and a proxy server specially set up for the purpose. The visualisation on the touchscreen's display is the same as the Google Maps ‘Satellite' view familiar from the conventional Internet and equivalent to the iPhone's ‘Hybrid' view. In the Phaeton the satellite images naturally get supplemented by the navigation system's appropriately highlighted route recommendation.
Particularly interesting in this feature are the POIs (points of interest) that can be accessed. Addresses, tourist sights, businesses, sports venues, doctors' surgeries and restaurants integrated within Google can be selected in seconds and transferred directly into the route navigation. In perfect conditions the system loads the data via UMTS connection. The telephone itself gets completely integrated into the system via remote SIM access profiles (rSAP). Alternatively, anyone who wants to use a mobile phone with hands-free profiles (HFPs) can also do this linked up with the new Phaeton (in this case Google is disabled). In HFP mode phones that are ‘Phaeton compatible' include, for example, Apple's iPhone.
Road sign recognition: However the latest generation Phaeton's information and entertainment system can do even more! By virtue of the camera integrated in the rear-view mirror the Phaeton now detects road signs and shows the relevant information on the system's touchscreen and/or the multifunction display (between speedometer and rev counter). It displays not only the maximum permitted speed but also any important additional information (e.g. ‘10pm - 6am' or ‘When wet'). The system will also be able to alert drivers to overtaking restrictions - the first vehicle in the world to do so!
For the RNS 810 radio/navigation system further add-on options are also available. These include a rear-seat multimedia entertainment system (the High End) and a 1,000-watt sound system with digital 12-channel amplifier from hi-fi specialists Dynaudio.
Electronic assistance systems
The Phaeton's electronic assistance systems include Dynamic Light Assist (dynamic main beam control), ACC (automatic distance regulation), Front Assist (surroundings monitoring) and Side Assist (lane change assistance). A tyre pressure control system also provides standards of safety.
Dynamic Light Assist in detail: Volkswagen is introducing for the Phaeton a new optional camera-based main beam control system called Dynamic Light Assist, which represents a major technical innovation in passive safety. Linked in with a camera integrated behind the windscreen the system keeps the main beam modules of the standard Bi-Xenon headlamps permanently on. It merely masks the areas of each beam that it calculates could potentially disturb other road users. For the driver this means appreciably more light, clearly enhanced safety and a more relaxing drive. The function is achieved by an additional aperture between the reflector holding the Xenon bulb and the lens. Combined with an intelligent, lateral tilting of the complete module (via the cornering light function) and individual control of the left and right headlights, this additional aperture arrangement enables the light source to be masked only in those areas that could otherwise cause other motorists to be dazzled.
Thanks to the front camera the cornering light control system detects the exact position of the vehicle in front and at speeds of 60 km/h or more ‘pushes' the cone of light up to the rear of the vehicle or even to its side and on past it - without dazzling the driver. The increase in safety and driver convenience provided by Dynamic Light Assist is considerable and can be ranked on a par with that achieved at the time by the introduction of Xenon technology.
ACC and Front Assist in detail: Automatic distance regulation (ACC) relieves the driver of the burden of active braking and acceleration. ACC significantly improves driving comfort and passive safety, especially on longer motorway journeys. At the same time the system (when activated) ensures adherence to the legally prescribed minimum distance from the vehicle in front.
An integral component of ACC is Front Assist. This ACC extension is designed to help prevent rear-end collisions. Using a radar sensor, the system monitors the distance to the vehicles in front of the Phaeton. If this is becoming too short, the system alerts the driver in two stages. At the same time the vehicle is prepared for possible emergency braking by the driver. Even before certain situations arise, Front Assist takes preventative action by putting the brakes into a preconditioned status that otherwise only gets activated when the brake pedal is pushed. The system thus acts as a means of reducing the car's stopping distance.
Automatic distance regulation is operated via relevant buttons on the redesigned multifunction steering wheel. It is operated in many aspects in the same way as the cruise control system. With ACC enabled the car automatically slows down (if necessary to a stop) and speeds up within a speed range set in advance by the driver. ACC can be switched on at speeds of between 30 and 200 km/h. The system then uses radar to detect any traffic within an angle of 12 degrees travelling up to 200 metres in front of the Phaeton. ACC is enabled and disabled via an ON/OFF button on the left of the multifunction steering wheel. All of the driver assistance systems, including ACC, can also be switched on or off simultaneously by pressing a button in the centre of the indicator stalk for more than a second. The ACC also gets disabled as soon as the driver pushes the brake pedal. The system can be switched back on via the ‘Resume' button on the steering wheel. It then continues to use the desired speed set prior to it being disabled.
The key information about the automatic distance regulation system can be seen quickly and clearly laid out on the multifunction display.
Side Assist in detail: Another assistance system in the Phaeton is the lane change assistant (Side Assist). At speeds of 60 km/h or more this system monitors the area behind and to the side of the Phaeton via radar sensors in the rear bumper (one sensor each for the area to left and right) and indicates via a warning light in the wing mirror frame any risk of potential collision. The area monitored by the sensors covers a distance of around 50 metres to the rear and 3.6 metres to the side of the car.
If Side Assist detects a critical situation to the left or right of the Phaeton and the driver has not switched on the blinker to indicate a change of lane, the warning light in the wing mirror frame comes on to draw attention to the special traffic situation. If, however, the driver turns on the indicator while there is traffic in the adjacent lane, the light flashes four times to warn of the potential danger. The brightness of the warning lights can be adjusted to one of five levels via the multifunction display. In an interesting interlinking of the car's systems the ambient brightness detected at any given time by the rain and light detection sensor gets automatically taken into account in determining the brightness level.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

I'll post live photos from the Chinese website hopefully tomorrow.
First Impressions:







Front Grill reminds me of the Chinese manufactured Passat Lingyu not a bad thing but the original was very bauhaus simple lines this one has more curves obviously aimed at where 50% of the Phaeton production is going > China.
New steering wheel is very bulbous not as nice as the new Touareg steering wheel.
Rest of the car is great love the new rear LEDs.


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (phaeton)*

























This picture was also included in the press release










_Modified by culverwood at 9:30 AM 4-23-2010_


----------



## benzina (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

I fully agree that it now looks so much better without any disguise. The Phaeton design philosophy is still very much in tact,and therefor,it's still a very beautiful thing all over,and in my humble opinion,it's still the best luxury car in the world. 
P.S. Be great to see some before & after, side by side pictures so we can clearly compare & analyse the design detail changes.
_Modified by benzina at 5:40 AM 4-22-2010_


_Modified by benzina at 6:16 AM 4-22-2010_


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (benzina)*

As you wish:


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Looked great then and looks great now. Still an awesome car!


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*'New' Phaeton*

Lucky the Chinese!!! and Koreans!!!


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

http://pistonheads.com/news/de...21847


----------



## benzina (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (feared)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for your comparison pics fhq547. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is a rare occurance,and is a huge complement towards the original design,because comparing them side by side,i think that while the new model looks good,the original still looks so brilliant,that it almost begs not to be touched. 
Needless to say, i'm still stunned by the outright beauty of the original design,and it just never wares off. 
The original Phaeton,is truely worthy, and best discribed with one word...MASTERPIECE!
Here's some more comparison pics...

















































_Modified by benzina at 4:18 AM 4-23-2010_

_Modified by benzina at 4:27 AM 4-23-2010_


_Modified by benzina at 4:48 AM 4-24-2010_


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Source* http://db.auto.sohu.com/bj2010/model_1602.shtml
*Phaeton W12*
































































*Phaeton V8*









































_Modified by phaeton at 6:46 PM 4-23-2010_


_Modified by phaeton at 6:52 PM 4-23-2010_


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

From the VW UK Phaeton website:
Volkswagen has unveiled the revised Phaeton at the Beijing Motor Show.
Featuring a new look and technologies, the updated Phaeton builds on what is already one of the most advanced and thoroughly engineered cars on the road today.
Built in a state of the art transparent factory in Dresden, the new Phaeton features a new face, comprising a pair of bi-xenon headlight units complete with LED running lights and a new grille featuring two pronounced horizontal bars to lend the car a more imposing stance.  Elsewhere, new front wings and a reprofiled bonnet are joined by a revised front bumper, complete with chrome strips and a set of LED foglights.
At the rear, a set of light units fitted with intricate lenses sit above a redesigned bumper.  Finally, new alloys wheels complete the changes to the outside of the car.
Inside, a new steering wheel and a colour electronic display ahead of the driver are joined by fresh trim finishes and, for the first time on a Volkswagen, the option of Google Maps on the RNS810 satellite navigation system.  Feeding power and information between these and other vehicle systems are over 2,000 separate cables measuring 3.2 km connecting to 60 control units.
The air conditioning system on the Phaeton remains one of the most advanced in the world.  As well as featuring a humidity monitoring function to avoid the vehicle misting up in all conditions, the Phaeton W12’s 4Zone climate control system is designed to be capable of maintaining a steady interior temperature of 22 degrees Celsius while the vehicle is at a constant speed of 186 mph in an ambient temperature of 50 degrees.
While this situation is unlikely to be encountered by the majority of motorists, the climate control systems, aerodynamics, brakes, suspension, steering system and even wipers have been designed to cope with speeds far exceeding the norm of 0-155 mph.
The new Phaeton retains a very high level of standard equipment including 4MOTION all-wheel drive, Continuous Damping Control (CDC) adjustable air suspension, leather trim, satellite navigation, 18-way adjustable electric seats, a laminated finish to all glass areas and a total of eight airbags.
Two wheelbase options will be offered (120 mm differentiating the two) and a choice of two engines – a 3.0-litre V6 TDI diesel developing 240 PS and a 6.0-litre W12 petrol engine producing 450 PS.
The new Phaeton goes on sale this August with prices and specifications set to be announced nearer this time."


----------



## Golodkin (Jun 11, 2009)

*facelifted Phaeton, first impressions*

At the EPOC-meeting 2010 in Dresden last weekend, we got an avant-première of the facelifted Phaeton in the GMD. We were not allowed to take pictures and had to underwrite an embargo until the presentation at the Beijing Auto Show.
So I have seen and touched the 2010 Phaeton yet, but couldn’t post my impressions until now :
-	The redesigned front, although a little to blingbling in order to please the Asian markets, looks fine for me. We’ll get used to it.
-	I don’t like the Manga-Audi look of the rear lights. Just don’t fit the Phaeton. A mistake.
-	The new steering wheel was needed, because the old one’s look got a little dated. The new one looks nice, but I had the impression that the feel of its leather is not as soft as before.
Other little changes for MY 2010: there’s a new interior color (Sevilla, light brown), the alcantara headliner can now be ordered in anthracite.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: (benzina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benzina* »_This is a rare occurance,and is a huge complement towards the original design,because comparing them side by side,i think that while the new model looks good,the original still looks so brilliant,that it almost begs not to be touched. 


Good side-by-side comparison. I just have two comments:
1. Where did they get the steering wheel? A "VW" Routan?
2. My eyes! my eyes! They are blinded by the power of a thousand suns of bling!


----------



## TKK-1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi folks, 

I agonised a couple of months ago whether to buy one of the current shape when I heard about the face-lift and when I saw the photos, I went ahead rather than wait until September. 

The price offered on my trade-in was too good to miss and the new 2011 model would probably cost me more but most of all, my wife and I like the 'original' concept/styling of Ferdinand Piech/Walter de'Silva more, especially the grille (too much chrome and incongruity with bonnet fluting in the face-lift) and rear lights (which loses the circular Italian 'Ferrari' look in the restyling). 

I will be collecting the Phaeton 3.0TDI next week, with key options of 'bending' bi-xenon headlights, 'massage' seats and TV. It's history now but one look at the car swooned me, and the test-drive sealed it. The Phaeton is so beautifully styled and made, so understated yet so accomplished! 

Cheers.


----------



## A8PIMP (Mar 26, 2007)

headlights remind me of the recent Acura RLs ....


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

Here's the new VW Passat. Remind you of anything? 










A design direction is emerging now. I don't know if that's a good thing for the Phaeton as now it will genuinely look like an oversized Passat. BMW has done the same with their 5 and 7. Audi is going that way. That leaves the S class and the lexus LS as the only relatively unique designs.


----------

